# Top Water Flies



## Hell_On_Reels (Jun 26, 2019)

I recently bought myself a saltwater fly rod and I was wanting to tie some topwater poppers for trout and redfish. I usually fish a topwater with my spin rod and I wanted to try it out on my fly rod to start out with. What flies would you recommend trying?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Youtube videos by IntheRiffle for gurglers and 239flies Gangsta Gurgler. Buy a couple so you can see them in person and how they actually work in the water.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I agree with Bird, the Gurgler is the easiest to tie and works very well. A preshaped foam body popper is also a good option. Just use a better hook than the ones that come in the kits. If you want a challenge, a deer hair slider is a great all round fly.
Just YouTube Redfish flies and you will see a host of good fly choices. My all time favorite Redfish fly is the "Redfish Crack fly" tie it with plastic eyes and it will skate across the surface.


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

gonna spend some time Friday morning throwing the Gurgler. Very very excited to catch a fish (any fish) on a topwater fly!!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I've caught a lot of reds on VIP poppers, which are made out of a triangular shaped piece of sheet foam. They're super light and quite easy to cast. But they're also pretty fragile, rarely lasting more than a few fish. I also love small copper-colored hard body poppers, about the size of your little finger's nail. They're tiny, but they work really well and last longer.


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

I've been thinkin about earplug poppers. The shaped soft foam ear plugs look like they were made to go on a hook. They come in several sizes and colors too. Maybe even turn 'em backwards like a slider.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Wolfie#2 said:


> I've been thinkin about earplug poppers. The shaped soft foam ear plugs look like they were made to go on a hook. They come in several sizes and colors too. Maybe even turn 'em backwards like a slider.


Thatâ€™s a good idea. I might have to borrow this one. Probably plenty on the ground near any plant around here.

Put on a tail, craft fur, marabou or something. A few wraps of hackle.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Ear plugs poppers. I tried them a few years ago without much success. They were too soft for me to work with. I hope you have better luck. 
Please post any flies that you make. I would be interested in them too.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Here is a wounded finger mullet pattern I tied up. It is a variation of the gurgler but less of a popper and more push the water like a mullet on the surface. White EP fiber belly, grey SF fiber for a little flash and black EP for the back. Tied on a #2 SL12s and trimmed the edges off the front of the foam. Works well with a two handed strip or a long single strip and a twitch.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks good. Doesnâ€™t look like a tricky tie.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

karstopo said:


> Looks good. Doesnâ€™t look like a tricky tie.


Piece of cake to tie, about 3-4 minutes with the material cut and ready to go. I spend more time trimming and brushing the fibers to get the body to look right than I do tying it :wink:


----------



## shipgoverness (Sep 25, 2019)

Bird said:


> Here is a wounded finger mullet pattern I tied up. It is a variation of the gurgler but less of a popper and more push the water like a mullet on the surface. White EP fiber belly, grey SF fiber for a little flash and black EP for the back. Tied on a #2 SL12s and trimmed the edges off the front of the foam. Works well with a two handed strip or a long single strip and a twitch.


That looks great.


----------



## GrooveRI (Oct 10, 2019)

Bird said:


> Here is a wounded finger mullet pattern I tied up. It is a variation of the gurgler but less of a popper and more push the water like a mullet on the surface. White EP fiber belly, grey SF fiber for a little flash and black EP for the back. Tied on a #2 SL12s and trimmed the edges off the front of the foam. Works well with a two handed strip or a long single strip and a twitch.


 Where i can buy this?
Ð¡Ð°Ð´ - Memrise


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

If you don't tie your own, most fly shops carry some variant of the Gurgler. Or you can mail order them from fly shops. Third option, I can tie up some for you. I charge $4 each including shipping. I ussually tie them in white, yellow ,or black. White for saltwater, yellow for fresh, and black if it's really muddy. Here is a sample of what I tie. It's on a size 2 hook and is about 3" long. I can also tie them on a size 4 or 6 hook with options on color.
PM me if interested.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

GrooveRI said:


> Where i can buy this?
> Ð¡Ð°Ð´ - Memrise


If you have a friend that ties, they are very easy. I came up with it sitting at the tying bench after tying a bunch of Gurglers.

Gamakatsu SL12s #2 hook
Black or grey thread
Black EP fiber
Grey SF fiber
White EP fiber
Black and grey foam strip (I buy them from Sightcast Fishing online)

Tie white fiber on bottom of hook
Turn hook right side up and tie on grey SF fiber. Bring thread back to front of hook and tie on black EP fiber
Cut foam strip about 1.5" long and trim one end to a point about half way up. Tie foam down on hook about halfway up hook shank, tapered end forward. Start with fairly light wraps while pinching foam with fingers to hold straight, progressively wrapping tighter wrapping back to bend of hook.
If you want a weed guard, turn hook over and tie on now.
Fold foam forward and secure behind the eye, just on top of stacked fiber and secure with thread wraps, progressively tighter. Jump over foam lip and make a bunch of thread wraps to build a thread dam to hold the lip up some. Whip finish and seal with UV thin on thread wraps and on top behind foam lip.
I use a flea brush to comb fibers out then trim with scissors to taper like a baitfish.


----------



## bones72 (Oct 29, 2019)

I tied these up copying them from Sight Cast Fishing. Fairly easy tie. #2 Gamakatsu B10S, spanaflex antennae, moosemane mouth parts, easy eyes, 3mm two toned foam, and 1/2 inch EP tarantula legs brush. I'd be willing to pass some along mailed and all free of charge as I have not had a chance to try them myself.


----------



## DRH (Oct 14, 2009)

Many videos on line on how to tie a Gurgler â€¦ Google " How to tie gurgler flies videos.. any fly tying instruction videos are on you tube or just google it.


----------



## DRH (Oct 14, 2009)

nice,, I have to make me some of those. good colors..
looks like 1/0 or 2/0 hooks... I try to use a bigger hook, want loose as many. Plus a 15lb tippet. 8 up to 13 wt ..


----------



## DRH (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice fly, Also will tie some white. Good Color !


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

VIP poppers. The look cool and rattle....and they work.


----------



## bones72 (Oct 29, 2019)

Will probably do some in white. Want to add some rattles but have been a little leery of doing that so far. Coming from Colorado and tying for freshwater trout it was all about keeping a slim profile. Then most of my experience has been freshwater and I have no clue about the Texas coast, all I know is I want to try it.


----------

